# Hutch liner



## viveoracer (Aug 26, 2012)

We recently got 2 bunnies. We built an outdoor hutch and pen which they love, but, I did not like the idea of a wire floor so it is plywood. Big mistake - their urine spots are turning the floor white. I have seen pics of hutches with some kind of black liner but I don't know what it is. Any ideas?


----------



## wendymac (Aug 26, 2012)

You can use linoleum, I believe.


----------



## Nelsons_Mom (Aug 26, 2012)

My cage floor is a plywood base, too. I sealed it with wood sealant (takes 24 hrs to dry) and then covered it with a textured linoleum (so its not too slippery). Mine are also litter box trained, but It's great for water bottle spills and my female spite pees despite being fixed when she was a baby.


----------



## viveoracer (Aug 26, 2012)

Thanx for the ideas, y'all.


----------



## luvthempigs (Aug 26, 2012)

Are you using some type of bedding on top of the wood?


----------



## viveoracer (Sep 2, 2012)

They have an enclosed "bedroom" within the hutch that is stuffed with hay.


----------



## luvthempigs (Sep 2, 2012)

so are they peeing on the hay or on top of bare wood?

what about using a big litter box in the hutch? you can use a plastic storage crate, it doesn't have to be a real litter box.


----------



## luvthempigs (Sep 2, 2012)

also, have you tried cleaning the urine spots with white vinegar? it works pretty good so long as you clean frequently.


----------



## Nela (Sep 4, 2012)

I have been using proper tiles. Makes it much easier to clean and lasts way longer. We stick the tiles with heavy duty construction glue and seal the seams with silicone.


----------

